# Dōgens Heuer Collection of the 60's and 70's and Heuers incredibly racing history.



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's start with the famous Heuer Carrera. Carrera 45 1965 Ref: 3647 N, Cal. VJ 92. Very nice and "simple" but wonderful design.



















Best Dōgen


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Wait wait wait, Heuers TOO?!!!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

yes my friend ;


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> yes my friend ;


Settling in for another wonderful week of watch gazing...... Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

here we go again -is their no end to this dogen madness! can't wait to be completely frustrated by this mans watches!


----------



## raulfragoso (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh. My. God. You're my hero ! 

I enjoyed every post of your Omega collection, and now it seems this one is not going to be less exciting. Thanks for sharing your incredible collection with all of us !


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Carrera 45 Dato 1965 Ref: 3647 N Early Black, Cal. Landeron 189. One of my real favorite:




























as you all know the name Carrera by Heuer and Porsche came from the well known race Carrera Panamericana:









1:24 Slotcar

Best Dōgen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Carrera 12 1965 Ref. 2447 S; with the famous Cal. ValJoux 72 (the same is working in early the RLX Daytona):


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Those are absolutely beautiful pieces. Congrats for keeping the Heuer pieces alive. Love the Porsche too. I think it's time i get a book shelf piece of that one.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

the 4 musketeers

Heuer Carrera 12 1965 Ref. 2448 S, Cal. ValJoux 72 gold plated :





































the 4 black beauties :




























by the way Bruce McLaren was wearing a Heuer Carrera (a silver one):









1/24 Slotcar

Best Dōgen


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

holy moly !! after omega now heuer... 
That's awesome, i really enjoyed both your omega or heuer collections.. :-!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia 3646 VJ 92 1963 (38mm):

These early Autavias are especially significant, as they were the models that began Heuers foray into the world of motorsport, with several of the 'cooler' drivers wearing them.



















best dogen


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

dogen said:


> Heuer Autavia 3646 VJ 92 1963 (38mm):
> 
> These early Autavias are especially significant, as they were the models that began Heuers foray into the world of motorsport, with several of the 'cooler' drivers wearing them.
> 
> ...


That could well be my favourite series 1 Autavia.
I just love those sword type hands on it and I usually prefer the three dial/Valjoux 72 watches but here, two sub-dials look much better than the three sub-dials. Conveniently, I think the snap back Autavia watches looked better with the three sub-dials rather than two.
Yes, that means I want both.


----------



## BMWRINO (Sep 2, 2010)

This is one of the best threads ever! Thanks for sharing, dogen!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia "Jochen Rindt" Ref. 2446 ValJoux 72 1964





































and by the way the watch that "Nina Rindt" the wife of Jochen was wearing: UG Tri-compax VJ72:










Best Dogen


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Omegas and now Heuer?!?!

You sir, have a phenomenal collection. You should seriously consider adopting me :-d


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

OzO said:


> Omegas and now Heuer?!?!
> 
> You sir, have a phenomenal collection. You should seriously consider adopting me :-d


too late ozo i have traced back my heritage and i believe im the benefichiary


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia 2446 ValJoux 72




























Graham Hill was also wearing Heuer:








slotcar 1/24


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia GMT 1968 Ref. 2446 GMT, Cal. VJ 724





































Best Dogen


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

dogen said:


> Heuer Autavia 2446 ValJoux 72


and just as I mention my favoured snap back Valjoux 72 model...


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Some great shots here...beautiful!!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

David you have a great site! Congratulations!

Dogen


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll just repeat the obvious and say those are some beautiful, classic Heuer models! Very nice!

mike


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Autavia 7763C Silver with VJ 7730 (1968). Ultra rare silver dial version:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

1970 Heuer SOLUNAGRAPH tide watch modelL 2446C - retailed by orvis.
































































Best Dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

What did you do, buy up all of Arno's collection?? LOL

Amazing selection you have. Thanks for the pics and for reminding folks of where the brand has its roots.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Eeeb

Arno is a good friend and that was a good reason to get one of his watches at the Bonhams auction. But no chance, they were all to expensive for me .
The only thing a have from Arno is a Box and a signed Book  .

Heuer Bund 3H 1550 SG



















best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The closest I got to any of Arno's watches was getting this one off his writst (... I had to give it back :-()









Here is a closeup... while he signed my book! 








He is a very interesting fellow. You instinctively like him! ... and he has great taste in watches :-!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I have to discuss with Arno the color of his tie .

A lot of Heuer-Collectors know each other personally in the Omega World is that completely different. The Heuer collectors are really a little family.

Heuer Camaro 12 1968 7220N ValJoux 72.


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying the slot cars just as much as the vintage Heuers.

Did you hand build the slot cars? They've got incredible details!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Ferrari and Heuer is incredible Story, so the cars and the watches belongs to each others:

*The Formula One / Ferrari Connection. *The story of Heuer's connection with racers and racing has been told many times: Jack Heuer went to the United States in the early 1960s, and in order to sell the company's stopwatches, he began hanging out with the racing crowd (for example, attending events for the Sports Car Club of America). The big breakthroughs for Heuer came some years later, however, when Steve McQueen wore a Heuer Monaco in the movie, Le Mans, and when Heuer established an affiliation with the Ferrari racing team.
The Ferrari Team. The Heuer brand took center stage in automobile racing in the 1970s, evidenced by the brand's affiliation with the Ferrari factory racing team (Scuderia Ferrari). From 1971 through 1979, Heuer provided timekeeping equipment for the Ferraru racing team. As part of the contractual relationship, each Ferrari race car -- both in Formula One and in endurance racing -- proudly displayed the distinctive Heuer logo.










my unfinished little slot car collection: Prototypes, GT's and race-cars of the 60's and 70's


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Carrera 70's Ref. 1153S Cal.12


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

dogen said:


> Ferrari and Heuer is incredible Story, so the cars and the watches belongs to each others:
> 
> *The Formula One / Ferrari Connection. *The story of Heuer's connection with racers and racing has been told many times: Jack Heuer went to the United States in the early 1960s, and in order to sell the company's stopwatches, he began hanging out with the racing crowd (for example, attending events for the Sports Car Club of America). The big breakthroughs for Heuer came some years later, however, when Steve McQueen wore a Heuer Monaco in the movie, Le Mans, and when Heuer established an affiliation with the Ferrari racing team.
> The Ferrari Team. The Heuer brand took center stage in automobile racing in the 1970s, evidenced by the brand's affiliation with the Ferrari factory racing team (Scuderia Ferrari). From 1971 through 1979, Heuer provided timekeeping equipment for the Ferraru racing team. As part of the contractual relationship, each Ferrari race car -- both in Formula One and in endurance racing -- proudly displayed the distinctive Heuer logo.
> ...


As a child of the 60's and 70's, it was Heuer's connection with Ferrari that started my obsession with the watch brand. With posters on my childhood walls of early 70's Ferrari 312 F1 cars, proudly wearing HEUER on the front end of the bodywork, - of course Heuer and TAG/Heuer are tops on my list when it comes to watches.

I said it before and I'll say it again, I'm really digg'n the Dogen slot car collection. Very nice weathering detail work on that Ferrari. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Carrera "Mike Jagger" 70's Ref. 1153N Cal.12




























best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

It was 41 years ago...Salut,Seppi!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia "Siffert" Ref. 1163T (transitional); Cal. 12:










best dogen


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful piece dogen!

I only have 3 Heuers, all Cal. 12 pieces. They are not perfect specimens but I love them like my kids 

My birthyear 1971 1153N Carrera cal. 12:










Autavia 1163v and 11630MH:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

thx


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice Heuers. Those are beautiful.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia "Derek Bell" Ref. 1163MH, Cal 12





































9.5.1971 1000km Grand Prix de Spa 2nd, (#014) driven by: Jo Siffert /Derek Bell


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The grail with a perfect back (very rare, normally somebody was already working on it


----------



## theesimonsez (Apr 9, 2009)

Now we are getting somewhere, the Monacos are here. 

Thanks again for sharing the collection!!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Monaco 1972 Ref. 1133G, Cal. 12


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

2 times Steve McQueen :










3 times Steve McQuen









best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Autavia "orange boy"




























best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Autavia Diver 100





































best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer had in the 60's not really professional Dive-Watches, but they did the distribution and marketing in foreign countries for Auquastar. They used also the Aquastar-patent for the Regatta. So we can say that the had a certain relationship.

Really interesting know is the design of the Autavia and the Benthos 500. The Benthos 500 was designed in 1962 and it's a incredible watch for that time , the Autavia came 1969 on the market. I believe that the similarities are not a coincidence!

(you can also see similarities to the omega big blue, but that is an other story)




























best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, a collection to die for!!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Skipper, one of my favorites :




























best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

orange Boy:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Autavia 11063 MH Cal. 12:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Now I like to present you a real rare autavia, it's a prototype . The watch is made for the dark. Like pilots or divers could use. But a diver watch and a pilot watch needs a bezel with minutes indication. This watch has a Tachymeter so its perfect for the racing world, specially in night. It's the perfect watch for a driver in 24 hours race, like the 24 hours of Le Mans. OntheDash named it "exotic"; I prefer "Le Mans"!

Autavia Prototype "Le Mans" (Cal 15)























































best dogen


----------



## jeff stein (Feb 26, 2006)

*Spectacular Presentation!!*

What a spectacular display of an amazing collection!! I have just now reviewed every posting and am awestruck by this collection, the photos, the passion, etc.

Thanks so much to Dogen for creating this thread!!

Jeff


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Hi Jeff

I like to ask you something, I heard that in the late 70's, in the last month of Enicar, it was Heuer who put the watches of Enicar together. Did you ever heard something like that, is this story true?.

By the way the Enicar collection : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/joy-collecting-vintage-enicar-watches-726015-8.html

and perhaps you are also interested in my Omega collection :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/dogens-vintage-omega-collection-hippie-pop-art-era-755688.html

Cheers Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Heuer Monza Cal 15:




























ps: Jeff if you see this posting, look at the small hands, on your page they are wrong .

Best Dogen


----------



## Mark020 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Wow! Almost speechless. Fantastic taste in watches and (slot)cars. And: very nice pictures as well!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Heuer Monza:




























Best Dogen

Alfa Stradale Slotcar 1:24


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

ok, I have just gone through your Enicar collection too and well, you appear to have my watch collection and I would like it back.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

 nice try  you drunken monkey


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

if you don't ask...

What I love most about collections like yours is when you have so many models that close to each other in terms of history side by side, you can see clearly the progression and style of the maker and it ends up like a little alphabet. In the case of the Heuer watches, you have a clear Heuer style in the dial no matter the sub-dial configurations and with the Enicar, you have a clear dial elements in the hands, and markers and well, let's call them colour graphics, that unifies the different watches.

I know that this is designer geekiness but it is cool no matter what.
Thank you for sharing.

PS:
I'd settle for maybe two watches from each.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Thanks monkey and yes this is the reason and the motivation to do these collections, you can see what happened in 7-10 years in design history in the early 70's ... it's incredible. Don t miss the omegas 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/dogens-vintage-omega-collection-hippie-pop-art-era-755688.html










best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

What? No Electroquartz?? ... that's probably the only classic Omeeeeeega I have that you don't! LOL (... I have 2!!)


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Heuer Monaco 1533 Cal 15























































best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

There is far more variety in Monacos than one normally realizes!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Heuer's Darth Vader "Montreal PVD" :





































BRM P154 N° 98,
1970 28.6. Cam-Am Mont-Tremblant 3rd,
Chevrolet /BRM V8 7600 cc N/A
Driver: George Eaton

1/24 digital-C slotcar
​


















best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

The cars are as much fun as the watches... are you in the F1 industry??


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Hmm, do you build those slotcars yourself?
That battle scarred Kurzheck is fantastic.

If you are a builder, have you seen this place?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Hi

I have two left hands . I only adore these guys who can build such slot-cars. Sometimes I build the Chassis.










back to the watches :

Heuer Montreal




























a Ferrari 612P










best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Heuer Camaro with VJ 72:



















best dogen


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Dogen... I'm really enjoying this thread as much as I enjoyed the Omega thread. I think I'm going to have to look for a vintage Heuer now. Awesome!!!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

*Gold 18kt

*Heuer Carrera 1974 Ref 1158 CH Cal.12:





































Best Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*



















best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Are those solid gold?? Wow... three of them!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Only the one on the left is solid gold:

Some infos from onthedash (jeff stein):

*The Ferrari Connection. *The story of Heuer's connection with racers and racing has been told many times: Jack Heuer went to the United States in the early 1960s, and in order to sell the company's stopwatches, he began hanging out with the racing crowd (for example, attending events for the Sports Car Club of America). The big breakthroughs for Heuer came some years later, however, when Steve McQueen wore a Heuer Monaco in the movie, Le Mans, and when Heuer established an affiliation with the Ferrari racing team.
The Ferrari Team. The Heuer brand took center stage in automobile racing in the 1970s, evidenced by the brand's affiliation with the Ferrari factory racing team (Scuderia Ferrari). From 1971 through 1979, Heuer provided timekeeping equipment for the Ferraru racing team. As part of the contractual relationship, each Ferrari race car -- both in Formula One and in endurance racing -- proudly displayed the distinctive Heuer logo.
The Ferrari Drivers. Just as Heuer had the deal with the Ferrari racing team, under which the team displayed the Heuer logo in exchange for Heuer timing equipment, Heuer had a parallel arrangement with each of the Ferrari Formula One drivers from the period from 1971 through 1979. Each of the Ferrari drivers would wear a patch displaying the Heuer logo, in exchange for which Jack Heuer presented each of the drivers with timing equipment. In this instance, only one item of timing equipment would be provided -- the 18 karat gold Carrera. Accordingly, Jack Heuer presented each Ferrari Formula One driver with one of these gold Carreras. Here is a list of the Ferrari drivers who would have received these Carreras:


Clay Regazzoni (1970 to 1972, then 1974 to 1976)
Mario Andretti (1971 & 1972)
Jacky Ickx (1971 to 1973)
Niki Lauda (1976 to 1976)
Carlos Reutemann (1977 & 1978)
Gilles Villeneuve (1977 to 1979)
Jody Scheckter (1978 & 1979)
The Ambassadors.We understand that, in addition to the Ferrari drivers who received the 18 karat gold Carreras, the "ambassadors" who represented the Heuer brand during this period also received these chronographs. Here is a list of these "ambassadors":


Jo Siffert (1971, driver for BRM)
Ronnie Peterson (1971 / 1972, driver for March)
Emerson Fittipaldi (1974, driver for McLaren)
Dennis Hulme (1974, driver for McLaren)
John Surtees (1974, driver for Pace-Mass)



















best dogen


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Amazing thread and thanks for sharing


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Richard Sapper created a design for Jack Heuer back in 1974 for their classic Microsplit digital stopwatch. The Heuer company felt that the time had come for them to enter the digital age. Digital clocks and watches were just starting to emerge, but nobody thought to produce a digital stopwatch. Most early digital wrist watches were more of a technology novelty than a stunning revolution in design. Heuer wisely avoided sticking a glowing red digital display in the center of a traditional round watch case and calling it a day. Instead he selected Sapper to create a design concept because he wanted something special. It was an amazing corporate decision, design and market success. No longer in production, the best place to see one today is at the MoMA.

1974 Heuer Microsplit 420 Design Richard Sapper MOMA-Collection



















another famous design of Sapper (with Zanuso) a black TV-Box for Brionvega 1969









best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Interesting. The only problem with the 420 is you can't turn it off! ... but it lasts a year or so on the batteries.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

That is one gorgeous Alfa slot car!!!! Representing what some say is one of the most beautiful cars ever to be designed....I know, I am a bit biased!

Didn't Niki Lauda wear a Heuer Monza with the PVD coating when he was a Ferrari F1 pilot?

Incredible thread!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

I only thing I know that Niki Lauda had this two Heuers:










both gifts from Jack Heuer. The Heuer Ferrari-Microsplit was a special Edition of only a few pieces :










best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Ohhhhh.... a working LCD Ferrari! A thing of beauty and a joy forever. These are very very difficult to repair if not working...


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

this LCD Ferrari watch came from the one and only...... 

Heuer Heuer Chronosplit LED and LCD Digital Watches

here with LED/LCD










best dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

You have ALL the goodies!! I wish I had your wife (and banker!) :-d


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

some more goodies

Heuer Chronosplit Ford RS:














































best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

The famous Silverstone (with the original first Strap):



















El Primero (Cal: el primero), Speedmaster TV (Cal: 1045), Silverstone (Cal: 12) three different automatique chronographs:










best dogen


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Love that Zenith


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*



Eeeb said:


> You have ALL the goodies!! I wish I had your wife (and banker!) :-d


Gee, I realized this could be taken wrong... I think my wife would not be so understanding if I acquired any where near your collection. That gets to what I meant!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

no problem, I did not misunderstand it 

I'm always explaining to my wife that to buy watches is a investment  and till now I'm right.










cheers dogen


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The blue Silverstone, the one Clay Regazzoni was wearing:




























cheers dogen


----------



## IslaTurbine (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful collection. 

Please get in contact with me if you ever decide to sell one of your Montreals! 

Seriously.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi my friends.

Today I show you the Autavia GMT with Cal 14:



















best dogen

ps: please don't ask; I will not sell any of the pieces .


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice...as always.

two variants of this model- one with white sub-dials and then this version with black sub-dials (much rarer)...I prefer yours!

a little tropic on the 30-minute register? 

Again, my congratulations on yet another classic.

dc


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes a little tropic, but not us much us on the flightmaster.

Two different concepts of a pilot watch :


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh... the 41st day of the month! :-d


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Heuer Regatta with special countdown-function (patent aquastar) :





































best dogen


----------



## MattOmega (Jul 20, 2010)

I never quite realised how many beautiful watches were made by Heuer. This collection is inspirational.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Autavia from the late 70's :




























Cheers Dogen


----------



## IslaTurbine (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen a white/black-face Autavia. That thing is amazing.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Wow nice collection Dogen 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

The most amazing thing is just how good condition they all still are.
I've seen plenty of automatic Carrera and Autavia watches but they all tend to have worn down edges and heavily worn surfaces but every detail on these are still next to perfect.

It really is a museum worthy collection.

Ahem, as I said before, Mr Dogen, you seem to have picked up my watch box by accident, please return to the following address.....


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

For Christmas some special Tools. Two Microsplits. The Design of the of the Microsplit is remarkable. I suggest it came also from Richard Sapper.

To proof my Statment, I just found this in the web... I think no more doubts exist .

http://www.tagheuer.com/de/pioneeri...itloseinspirationenmicrosplit-mit-lcd-display



















The black one comes from Modena and I'm pretty sure, it's a original Tool of the Ferrari Racing team.

Specially the Number of back is remarkable:










Some years ago, I get this part's for nothing. Incredible, nobody had an interest of this tools.

Merry Christmas Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Two more Microsplits:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The Silverstone II of the late 70's with Lemania 5100:




























Cheers Dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful condition. All of yours are in beautiful condition.

I've never understood why TAGHeuer is spending money on building its own chronographs but did not adopt the 5100 style central minutes chrono hand. These 5100s are actually much more useful for timings. Real chronographs!

BTW, this is an amazing thread!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

We come to the end  my friends.

This is the last one I can show you. It's my grail.

The carrera Panda with Valjoux 72 from 1967/68:














































Best wishes for 2013

Dogen


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Why, among all these greats, is this your grail?

Since this is the end, how did you get started collecting these?

Again, thanks for sharing with all of us. You have given us great pleasure!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the proportions, the clear line and the sporty attitude.

A started years ago with two blue monacos and a siffert. And so one ....


Best Dogen


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Amazing collection !!!


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I have close friends who are emphatuated with rolexs and panerais and they give me a little grief about being a heuer/th guy. But this thread supports my asseratation that heuer has history of some really truly incredible designs. Rolexs are nice, but so many of them just look too similar. Incredible collection.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

What an amazing collection. I confess to not being such a fan of vintage Heuers but seeing them like this in all their varied designs and colours makes me appreciate the newer TAG Heuer models that I do like even more. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## JetstreamZ07 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great looking watch!



dogen said:


> Let's start with the famous Heuer Carrera. Carrera 45 1965 Ref: 3647 N, Cal. VJ 92. Very nice and "simple" but wonderful design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JetstreamZ07 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is an amazing watch as well! I would love to own this one some day!



dogen said:


> Heuer Carrera 70's Ref. 1153S Cal.12


----------



## JetstreamZ07 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Spectacular Presentation!!*

Great pic, but I still prefer your Heuer collection pics.



dogen said:


> Thanks monkey and yes this is the reason and the motivation to do these collections, you can see what happened in 7-10 years in design history in the early 70's ... it's incredible. Don t miss the omegas
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/dogens-vintage-omega-collection-hippie-pop-art-era-755688.html
> 
> ...


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Slillestrand said:


> This is an amazing watch as well! I would love to own this one some day!


The Autodromo Prototipo looks similar and it's a good substitute.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------

